# Care For Some Hidden Aspartame in Your Yogurt?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One of my favorite web sites. Mike always has information we need to know. Information needed if we want to have our bodies ready for hard times.

(NaturalNews) You probably already know that the FDA has declared war on raw milk and even helped fund and coordinate armed government raids against raw milk farmers and distributors. Yes, it's insane. This brand of tyranny is unique to the USA and isn't even conducted in China, North Kora or Cuba. Only in the USA are raw milk farmers treated like terrorists.

But now the situation is getting even more insane than you could have imagined: the International Dairy Foods Association (IDFA) and the National Milk Producers Federation (NMPF) have filed a petition with the FDA asking the FDA to alter the definition of "milk" to secretly include chemical sweeteners such as aspartame and sucralose.

Learn more: U.S. dairy industry petitions FDA to approve aspartame as hidden, unlabeled additive in milk, yogurt, eggnog and cream


----------



## wiczend (Jul 1, 2013)

Mike Adams is awesome! Tons of good content on his site.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

